# New Office Hours: Steve Baugh on Confessing the Reformed Faith and NT Scholarship



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 2, 2009)

Steve Baugh is professor of NT at Westminster Seminary California
(Westminster Seminary California faculty).

Here's the podcast: http://netfilehost.com/wscal/OfficeHours/11.02.09Baugh.mp3

You can subscribe to Office Hours via iTunes or via RSS.

More info here:

Westminster Audio: Office Hours - a monthly audio with faculty members of Westminster Seminary California

More info about Steve's work, including links to some of his popular and academic writing here:

New Office Hours: Steve Baugh on Confessing the Reformed Faith and Doing NT Scholarship Heidelblog


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 2, 2009)

*Link to Baugh interview corrected*

http://netfilehost.com/wscal/OfficeHours/11.02.09Baugh.mp3

If you appreciate the Office Hours interviews, please let your friends, congregations, and colleagues/co-workers know about them. 

Thanks!

rsc


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 2, 2009)

I have a Zune. I don't have an ipod to listen to the podcasts. Bummer.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 2, 2009)

I think you can get Office Hours on Zune. I've seen it thus on the web. 

Try this: Office Hours | Zune.net - Podcasts


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks Dr. Clark. You all ought to put a link to it on your primary page if it isn't there. I looked for it but couldn't find a subscribe link for it. Thank You.... Thank You.... Thank You....


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 2, 2009)

PC,

I sent the link to the sem web people. I can't do it myself but I think they'll post a link.

rsc


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 2, 2009)

*Zune link is up*

done

thanks to Young-Mi at WSC for getting this done so quickly.


----------

